# Black Friday Herf - Long Island



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

This afternoon I hosted a Black Friday Herf at Goodfella's Cigars in order to raise money to buy Christmas presents for disadvantaged children. There are alot of pictures, so I thought it would be easier to post a link to photobucket (it makes it easier to add captions as well). Here are the pictures:

Black Friday Herf Pictures - Long Island

Altogether, we raised $350 that will go toward the purchased of Christmas Presents for WBLI's Adopt-A-Kid Holiday Program. I had a lot of help from NYISLES with fine-tuning the event. I'd like to thank all the manufacturers that were generous to donate cigars for the gift bags and raffle prizes: Xikar, Altidas, CAO and one that I'll keep anonymous and let him come foward if he so wishes.

A great time was had by all and I've had many request to make this an annual event....which just may happen!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's friggin excellent!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great cause! And I'm sure if it turns into a yearly event it will just grow!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics and a super cause! Way to give back!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice going, way to help others and have a good time doing it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great job and for the best thing ever--giving some kids the joy of the Holiday--man's got a big heart!

WTG EVP----


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Great job! Thanks to all the participants and manufacturers for donating to such a wonderful cause.


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't be there. I wish I had known, I work for WBLI and they would have likely sent me, being the Stogie freak I am. Thanks again for all you guys did!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That's great. I wish I still lived in NY cuz i would of came to help the cause.


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh LI BOTL


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice going Pete


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Pete


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Good stuff there!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like yall had a blast.


----------

